# ab welchem level kann man in die cata gebiete



## myadictivo (26. Januar 2011)

moin,

ich level zur zeit meinen dudu und bin nun 78 geworden und wolte voller freude in die cata gebiete losstarten, weil ich die alten wotlk gebiete echt nicht mehr sehen kann. doch irgendwie bekomme ich keinen zugang. afaik mußte ich damals mit meinem 80ger ja irgend nen typ in OG ansprechen. Ich hab aber keine quests dort.
ist es mit 78 überhaupt schon möglich in cata zu starten ? cata items für 78 gibts ja z.b. im AH und zu classic und bc zeiten war ja die 58/68 levelgrenze zum content wechsel auch vorhanden.

also wat mach ich falsch oder muss ich jetzt ohne mist noch 1,5 level mir den öden wotlk geben ?!


----------



## Kyrador (26. Januar 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> *oder muss ich jetzt ohne mist noch 1,5 level mir den öden wotlk geben ?!*



Genau das ist der Fall, die Cataclysm-Gebiete sind erst ab Level 80 zugänglich.

Edit: Zugänglich sind die natürlich schon vorher (sehe genug 80er im Schattenhochland farmen), aber du bekommst erst ab Level 80 Quests dafür.


----------



## StrangeInside (26. Januar 2011)

in der beta konnte man auch mit 78 in die neuen gebiete, da aber dort die mobs schon etwas mehr zuhaun und der respawn auch noch relativ hoch ist hatten einige spieler damit probleme da das wotlk questgear extrem niedrig ist und man mit ca 15k leben gegen 30k mobs kämpfte, somit entschied sich blizz die levelgrenze auf den lifeservern auf 80 zu erhöhen, sprich du musst leider noch ausharren.


----------



## myadictivo (26. Januar 2011)

*autsch* naja dann augen zu und durch


----------



## Kyrador (26. Januar 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> *autsch* naja dann augen zu und durch



Jetzt erklär mir doch mal bitte, wo der Unterschied zwischen den WotLK Gebieten und den Cataclysm Gebieten liegt? Eiskrone ist doch ein schönes Gebiet mit einer guten Story und ne Menge Phasing. Prinzipiell also ähnlich wie Hyjal. Oder geht es dir darum, dass man dort auch Killquests, Sammelquests etc. hat? Dann muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, da sieht es in den Cataclysm Gebieten auch nicht besser aus... auch dort folgt man meistens diesem Konzept. Wenn dich also die WotLK Gebiete anöden, dann wirds in den Catacylsm Gebieten auch nicht anders sein...


----------



## Stevesteel (26. Januar 2011)

Genau, gerade Eiskrone oder auch die Sturmgipfel laden geradezu zum questen und leveln ein.
Wenn dir das zu öde ist, brauchst du nicht in die neuen Gebiete zu gehen, denn auch dort muss man questen, um voranzukommen.


----------



## CarpoX (26. Januar 2011)

Naja ein Vorteil wäre es, dass man natürlich früher an Cata-Gear ran käme, wenn man schon mit 78 dort questen könnte. Aber ganz ehrlich: Spaß würde das wahrscheinlich nicht machen. Als ich mit meinem Schurken-Twink (kein epic WotLK-Gear) mit 80 in Hyjal gequestet habe, war der Anfang schon ziemlich happig. (Nach jedem Mob reggen etc., weil der Schaden ohne Gear einfach immens war.) Nach den ersten Quests und grünen Cata-Items ging es dann steil bergauf. Zu Empfehlen wäre wirklich grünes Gear für Twinks aufzuheben, oder aber im AH einkaufen gehen (wobei man da wahrscheinlich selbst für grüne Items viel Gold lassen kann)


----------



## Jaromar (26. Januar 2011)

ich hab das gleiche problem mit meinem 78er Druiden... 

natürlich könnte ich Sturmgipfel questen... alles schick... ABER

ich hab WotLk SATT... ich kanns nimmer sehen und will vashj'ir endlich als seekuh unsicher machen!! ich hab einfach keinen bock mehr auf den alten gammeligen sch***!


----------



## Mindadar (26. Januar 2011)

79-80 sinds aber nich mehr viel ep, waren glaub ich nu 1333000 ep oder so. Hab ich in wenigen stunden mit inis gemacht  Und da es als heiler länger gedauert hat(wartezeit) hab ich die zeit bei stasibook verbracht


----------



## Kotnik (26. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es nur ein bisschen lustig, dass man im Thron und in den SW-Höhlen Equip für Stufe 78 bekommt^^

Und mich persönlich grauts jetzt auch schon davor, meinen nicht-80er-twink noch komplett durch nordend zu schieben..naja 30% XP-Buff machens leichter, in verbindung mit der verrringerten XP seitm addon, aber dieser Kontinent hat mich ja schon aufgeregt, als er aktuell war. Liebr noch 2mal durch die Scgherbenwelt als die scheiße^^

NE wirklich, Nordend hat mir nie wirklich gefallen, die Questgebiete sind riesig, was an sich noch nicht schlecht ist, aber sie zerfleddern ungemein und die Story hinter einigen, so man sie entdeckt in dem Gewirr, ist mehr als mittelmäßig...
Allein die beiden Startgebiete sind..naja...eher unaufregend.


----------



## Izara (26. Januar 2011)

Jaromar schrieb:


> ich hab das gleiche problem mit meinem 78er Druiden...
> 
> natürlich könnte ich Sturmgipfel questen... alles schick... ABER
> 
> ich hab WotLk SATT... ich kanns nimmer sehen und will vashj'ir endlich als seekuh unsicher machen!! ich hab einfach keinen bock mehr auf den alten gammeligen sch***!



so gehts mir auch ^^


Ich hab mit dem Main vor Cata Meister der Lehren gemacht, hab nun schon den 6. Char in Nordend am rumgammeln, der einfach aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich da nun wirklich schon alles kenne und mehrfach durchgequestet hab, rumgammelt und ich ihn nur noch durch Dungeons level. Auch wenn ich die schon alle kenne, aber da weiß man nie, was kommt, und die Gruppen sind jedesmal einmalig lustig, gestört, unterhaltsam etc ^^

Mit meinem Druiden hatte ich dasselbe Problem. Ist mein einziger Alli und bis lvl 68/70 rum waren auch alle Quests wieder neu (da ja noch nie die Allianzseite durchgequestet) und aufregend, aber kaum war der Druide in Nordend, ging die Motivation wieder flöten -.- Also auf Heal gespecct und ab durch die Dungeons. Ich hab dann mit 78 auch gedacht, ich könnte einfach nach Hyjal gehen (selbe Überlegung wie beim TE), aber nach ein bisschen Farmen im Hyjal dann festgestellt: Mit knapp 17.000 Lebenspunkten kommst du da definitiv nicht weit! Ich hatte schon mit meiner Hexe (Stoffi halt -.-) anfangs mit den 30k Leben, die sie hatte, Probleme, weil man als Stoffi einfach mehr abbekommt, und wären da die Mobs aufgrund der ICC-Ausrüstung nicht recht fix umgekippt, hätte sie die hohen Respawn-Raten der Mobs einfach nicht überlebt.

Ich rate dir, deinen Twink selbst wenn er dann 80 ist, erstmal - wenigstens mit gekauftem oder gesammeltem Cata-Zeug ausm AH - auszustatten, damit er ein paar Mobs überlebt ^^ Mit lvl 78 und grün/blauer WotLK-Ausrüstung aus den Quests und WotLK Inis kommst du da wirklich nicht weit. Selbst beim Farmen nicht.


----------



## MayoAmok (26. Januar 2011)

Wo zum Geier ist jetzt der Unterschied, ob man 10 Geißel-Ghule oder 10 Nagas umbrezelt und lootet?

Die letzten 2 Level sind echt ein Klacks, wenn man noch ne Instanz einschiebt.

Manche Leute kann ich echt nicht verstehen. Wenn Euch das Questen so sehr anödet, probiert es doch bei Ebay....


----------



## sourc (26. Januar 2011)

So, 
die ersten Items sind ab Level 78 tragbar, dann geht auch Leveln ab 78.


----------



## Kotnik (26. Januar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Wo zum Geier ist jetzt der Unterschied, ob man 10 Geißel-Ghule oder 10 Nagas umbrezelt und lootet?
> 
> Die letzten 2 Level sind echt ein Klacks, wenn man noch ne Instanz einschiebt.
> 
> Manche Leute kann ich echt nicht verstehen. Wenn Euch das Questen so sehr anödet, probiert es doch bei Ebay....



Der Unterschied ist zum Bleistift, dass ich die Gebiete in Nordend schon mit einigen Chars durchhab...
Bei 7 80ern wirds irgendwann mal öde. Und NEIN, ich bin kein wahnsinniger supernerd und suchti, aber WoW ist mein Zeitvertreib und in WotLK war so scheiß wenig zu tun, dass das irgendwie so passiert ist..*g*

Und ich kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen: Questen in BC: cool
Questen in Cata: schön

Questen in Nordend: igitt...^^

Die Quests unterscheiden sich eben schon, weil man merkt, dass die Geschichte teilweise einfach nur hanebüchen ist und die Gebiete in Nordend hingeschludert wie sonst was...

Das hat nix mit Ebay zu tun, nur dass man zB nebenbei auch aus der ganez Cata-Storyline dermaßen geschleudert wird, wenn man 20 Level Unterbrechung hat, das nervt zusätzliuch^^




ach ja: 


das Questen geht erst ab 80, weil man vorher auch einfach keinen Heldenaufruf bekommt. punkt um.


----------



## sensêij1988 (26. Januar 2011)

sourc schrieb:


> So,
> die ersten Items sind ab Level 78 tragbar, dann geht auch Leveln ab 78.


nein geht es nicht!


----------



## Kwatamehn (26. Januar 2011)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Und ich kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen: Questen in BC: cool
> Questen in Cata: schön
> 
> Questen in Nordend: igitt...^^
> ...





Hmm, dann wird dir Vashj, auch immer gefallen.....

Ich hab nach langer Zeit (ca. seit Ulduar Release) mit Cata wieder angefangen und mich gleich mal in diese Unterwasserwelt gestürzt.

Angeblich soll die ja so tolle Atmo und Grafik haben - sorry, mir gefällt das wieder gaaanz und gar nicht, ich hab mir sogar gedacht die haben die BC-Farbpalette 
recycelt oder Ariel die Meerjungfrau kommt gleich singend um die Ecke geschwommen,
so grell bunt ist da alles....und grell bunt ist nicht gut, nein,nein....


Ausserdem kommt man wenn mal anfängt so leicht nicht mehr weg von dort.....was mich echt angekotzt hat.

Die bejubelten Zwischensequenzen mit Ingame-Video sind äusserst rar und ich fand bis auf Ausnahmen wird da auch nicht übermässig gephast und die Q-Qualität ist...naaja

Also von daher fand ich WotLK um Welten besser.....ebenso wie die Startgebiete für Worgen und Goblins...Goblins witztig ok, Worgen einfach nur fade....DK-Startgebiet (ok war ja ne Heldenklasse) 
da schon um einiges höheren Standard.


Was jetzt kein Gewhine sein soll...mir zB gefällt Tiefenheim und Uldum dafür wieder viel besser, allgemein finde ich einige Änderungen sehr gut.....aber rein von Startgebieten neuer Rassen,
Kompletteindruck aller neuen Gebiete - gibt es für mich nichts besseres als Nordrend.....es ist einfach stimmiger...


Im übrigen fand ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht sooo schwer....ja die Respawn-Rate ist recht hoch, was vorallem in Höhlen nerven kann, aber ansonsten
mit 80 und LK-Gear (und das nur 25er Naxx und Maly!) absolut kein Problem - solang man nicht versucht 3-4 auf einmal zu pullen.


----------



## Super PePe (26. Januar 2011)

Ja so ging es meinem kleinen Golblinkrieger auch. Wutentbrannt stand er in Ogrimmar und schlug mit seinem Schwert auf das olle Holzbrett. Aber es wollte keine Quest erscheinen. Also ab ins AH. Etwas Platte etwas Kette aus Cata gekauft und ab ging es nach Eiskrone. Dauerte nur ein Hauch im vergleich zu Wolk, im selbstgewählten Godmode. Denn mit den Stats konnte man Mobgruppengrößen pullen und in Windeseile beseitigen, die sich kein ICC-Equipter damals erlaubt hätte, so das der Frust über den versperrten Weg nach Cata schnell verflogen war.

zu dem ob und nicht questen ab 78 in cata. man munkelt es gibt ein Bluepost der besagt, dass auf pvp servern questen erst ab 80 geht, aus Gründen der Frustvorbeugung, da der HP Unterschied zwischen frisch 78 und 81er Spieler im gleichen Gebiet so ungleich ist, das die lvl 78 mehr mit Bob und ihrer Wut als mit ihrem Questmob kämpfen würden. Ob dies nun so ist oder nicht kann uns bestimmt ein Pve-Realm-Zocker verraten.


----------



## Gazeran (26. Januar 2011)

Dann verrat ich dirs mal 
Geht auch auf PVE-Servern nicht


----------



## DPausC (26. Januar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Wo zum Geier ist jetzt der Unterschied, ob man 10 Geißel-Ghule oder 10 Nagas umbrezelt und lootet?



Der Unterschied beträgt knapp 30k HP die die Mobs in Cata mehr haben als in WotlK und den Mehrschaden den sie an dir anrichten. Die Catastartgebiete sind für 80er ausgelegt und das auch nicht ganz ohne Grund. Ich hatte mit 70 schon immer mal wieder ins AH geguckt ob grüne Cata-Items mit Anforderungen Stufe 78-80 zu erschwinglichen Preisen drin waren. Das hat sich definitiv gelohnt dort ein paar Gold zu investieren, damit ging das Questen in Vashir oder Hyjal wirklich flott von der Hand.


----------



## Super PePe (26. Januar 2011)

merci @ gazeran


----------



## Stevesteel (26. Januar 2011)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist zum Bleistift, dass ich die Gebiete in Nordend schon mit einigen Chars durchhab...
> Bei 7 80ern wirds irgendwann mal öde. Und NEIN, ich bin kein wahnsinniger supernerd und suchti, aber WoW ist mein Zeitvertreib und in WotLK war so scheiß wenig zu tun, dass das irgendwie so passiert ist..*g*
> 
> Und ich kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen: Questen in BC: cool
> ...



Wieso eigentlich Nordend igitt? Gerade in Nordend hat man doch eine sehr schöne Storyline, die sich durch das gesamte Questgebiet zieht?


----------



## Muffi77 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich habe gestern mit meiner Priesterin auf Level 80 und einem Itemlevel von etwa 170 in Hyjal begonnen zu questen und es war gar kein Problem, wenn man immer schön einzeln die Mobs gepullt hat, soviel dazu, dass man jetzt unbedingt schon vorher grünes Catazeugs braucht, es geht auch problemlos ohne.

Die Fehlinfo, dass man in den Cata-Startgebieten schon mit Lvl 78 loslegen kann, stand so auch in vielen Zeitschriften, was mich auch ein klein wenig geärgert hat. Aber wenn das in der Beta noch möglich war und erst mit Veröffentlichung geändert wurde, kann sowas ja mal passieren.


----------



## Kwatamehn (26. Januar 2011)

Muffi77 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit meiner Priesterin auf Level 80 und einem Itemlevel von etwa 170 in Hyjal begonnen zu questen und es war gar kein Problem, wenn man immer schön einzeln die Mobs gepullt hat, soviel dazu, dass man jetzt unbedingt schon vorher grünes Catazeugs braucht, es geht auch problemlos ohne.





Eben, ist halt bissl so wie früher (also weit weit vor WotLK) - sicher ist es auch Klassenabhängig, als Jäger, insbesondere BM mit Personal-Remote-Control-Tank (=PET), hat es sicher leichter als
manch andere Klasse.

Aber es ist selbst mit WOTLK-Casual-Gear (also max. Quest-/Rufbelohnungen) ist Hyal/Vash`was auch immer (merks mir nie), ganz sicher ohne grossen Frust machbar, 
wenn man bissl auf seine Positionierung achtet (was beim schwimmen zugegebnermassen gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, weil da von allen Seiten, also auch oben und unten wer kommen kann) 
und wen bzw wieviel man pullt, und notfalls sogar beim Questen seine CDs und Trinkets einsetzt (ehrlich, das funktioniert auch ausserhalb von Raids!)

Vorher grünes Zeug kaufen ist Goldverschwendung - wird doch eh gleich ersetzt, bzw. bekommt man eh rasch alles mögliche.


Aber es ist halt generell anders als WoTLK, wo man relativ leicht bald episch equipped war und die Mobs so oder so nicht sonderlich tough waren.


Also früher hab ich mich zB beim Leder- und Buff-Food-Zutaten farmen quasi einfach wo hingestellt und mein Pet kilometerweit durch die Gegend gelenkt um mal ein halbes Tal zu pullen und
die dann weg zu bomben.

Das geht jetzt sicher nicht mehr so leicht - wobei wie gesagt Hyal/Vash´XXX kein Riesenproblem wenn man bissl vorsichtig ist und dann kommt eh schnell neues Gear.

Und wenn man dann wie ich (so auch bei WotLK) gemacht, beide Startgebiete komplett durchquestet - also zuerst Vash´xxx dann Hyal usw - ist man eh wieder 2-3 Level über den Mobs und
dann auch keine grosse Sache mehr.


----------



## Lari (26. Januar 2011)

Ich habe zwei Charaktere auf 85, keiner von ihnen hat jemals zum Leveln in den Sturmgipfeln oder in der Eiskrone gequestet. Wie habt ihr denn bitte gelevelt, wenn ihr schon alles kennt? 
Na klar kann man den Meister der Lehren gemacht haben, aber dann ist der 78er ja ein Twink. Und wer einen Twink hochspielt... tjoa, soll vorkommen, dass man dann nochmal Quests abschließen muss, die der Main gemacht hat 

Und von 78 bis 80 ist ja nun nicht so weit mit bis zu 35% Erfahrungsbonus + verringerte benötigte Erfahrung in Nordend.


----------



## Cantharion (26. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Jetzt erklär mir doch mal bitte, wo der Unterschied zwischen den WotLK Gebieten und den Cataclysm Gebieten liegt? Eiskrone ist doch ein schönes Gebiet mit einer guten Story und ne Menge Phasing.





Stevesteel schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich Nordend igitt? Gerade in Nordend hat man doch eine sehr schöne Storyline, die sich durch das gesamte Questgebiet zieht?



Geschmackssache. Ich finde Nordrend hässlich und level durch BGs damit ich mir das nicht antun muss.


----------



## Derulu (26. Januar 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Geschmackssache. Ich finde Nordrend hässlich und level durch BGs damit ich mir das nicht antun muss.



Same with Scherbenwelt...wenn ich da nicht die Warcraft Romane gelesen hätte (Aufstieg der Horde und Jenseits des dunklen Portals), müsste ich einfach nur kotzen...Scherbenwelt war ja vom Questdesign noch lanweiliger als Classic, die Rüstungen sehn aus, als hätte man sich in der Umkleidkabine eines Clowns bedient und es ist alles in allem nur nervig dort zu questen. Aber dank den Bücher gibt es immer wieder Dinge die man wiedererkennt, dadurch wird die Spielwelt etwas lebendiger...allerdings ist das beim 6. Char dann auch nicht mehr der Hit


----------



## Bighorn (26. Januar 2011)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist zum Bleistift, dass ich die Gebiete in Nordend schon mit einigen Chars durchhab...
> Bei 7 80ern wirds irgendwann mal öde. Und NEIN, ich bin kein wahnsinniger supernerd und suchti, aber WoW ist mein Zeitvertreib und in WotLK war so scheiß wenig zu tun, dass das irgendwie so passiert ist..*g*




Der war gut, wenn irgendwo nichts zu tun ist dann jetzt in Cata 
2 Gebiete gequestet, bischen Inis. Zwischendurch Berufe auf 525 *klingeling* Level 85.


Nordend 80 werden ist ja wohl ein Kinderspiel geworden und in nicht einmal 3 Tage zu erledigen. 
Sprich die letzten beiden Level brauchen keinen Tag und am Wochenende gleich mit nem Start in neue Gebiete zu erledigen.

Mit Erbstücke bin ich mit lvl 70 Tundra -> Drachenöde -> Strurmgipfel -> 80.
Alle drei Gebiete komplett gequestet und mit ca 200Relikte und den eben freigeschalteten Tagesquests bei Söhne auf 80 gekommen und gleich noch Ehrfürchtig geworden.
Die Inis die ich dabei gemacht habe kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. 
Mit dem Equip bin ich dann nach Hyjal zum questen ... geht zumindest als Mage in Frostskillung super. 
Mit den ersten Quests gibts gleich nen guten Schwung neuer Item, mit etwas Lootglück wirds eine Rundumerneuerung.


----------



## Sulaweyo (27. Januar 2011)

Ich bin ja zum allerersten Mal vor ein paar Tagen in Nordend angekommen nach langer Pause und hab jetzt den heulenden Fjord durch. Fand ich extrem schön dort und freu mich schon sehr auf die noch kommenden Gebiete. Mir geht das schon fast zu schnell. Allein in dem Gebiet und 2 Instanzen bin ich schon auf Level 73. Es ist sicher bei den meisten einfach nur eine Abnutzungserscheinung, wenn man alles mit mindestens 3 Chars durchgequestet hat. Wenn ich mir nur vorstelle noch einmal die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel durchzuquesten, mein Gott!!!


----------



## Grushdak (27. Januar 2011)

Hmm, mal dazu ne Frage ...

Wie kann man mit Lvl 70 in den Cata-Anfangsgebieten solo überleben?
Denn ich habe schon öfters Chars auf diesem Lvl dort gesehen ... (wahrscheinlich Bots).

greetz


----------



## Dabow (27. Januar 2011)

Also ich finds eig. wirklich gut, dass man erst mit 80 Quests annehmen kann.
Ich möcht mit grünem WotLK Gear keine 30k+ Mobs hauen. Da vergeht einem ja die Lust =) 
am questen =)

Bin mit meinem T10,5 super weggekommen und selbst damit hatte ich nach den ersten 2 Leveln massiven Crit verlust =)
Hatte als Katze aber auch mehr als genug *g*


----------



## Cantharion (27. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm, mal dazu ne Frage ...
> 
> Wie kann man mit Lvl 70 in den Cata-Anfangsgebieten solo überleben?
> Denn ich habe schon öfters Chars auf diesem Lvl dort gesehen ... (wahrscheinlich Bots).
> ...


Ich konnte mit meiner Druidin mit 73 dort problemlos Kräuter farmen.
Instant-Flugform, n811-racial, Wirbel, Winterschlaf, heal.


----------



## Versace83 (27. Januar 2011)

Dabow schrieb:


> Also ich finds eig. wirklich gut, dass man erst mit 80 Quests annehmen kann.
> Ich möcht mit grünem WotLK Gear keine 30k+ Mobs hauen. Da vergeht einem ja die Lust =)
> am questen =)


auf der einen Seite ist das gut... sehe ich genauso. Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es ein bisschen doof, dass ich nicht selbst entscheiden kann wann ich in ein neues Gebiet gehe oder lieber noch etwas warte.  Am Anfang (also von WotLK -> Cata) kann ich es nachvollziehen dass sie eben fuer den Anfang eine bestimmte Mindeststufe festlegen... in dem Fall eben 80. Aber im weiteren Verlauf wuerde ich schon gerne selbst entscheiden ob ich mit 82 oder erst mit 83 nach Uldum gehe. Leider kann ich dort keine Quest annehmen ehe ich nicht die Eingangsquest abgeschlossen habe... finde das schon etwas bescheiden. Ich meine in den classic, tbc und wotlk Gebieten hat es ja auch fuktioniert... da waren die Quests und Mobs dann eben rot/orange... war aber dann meine eigene Entscheidung und ich wurde nich von Blizzard an die Hand genommen wie ein kleines Kind ^^


----------



## Derulu (27. Januar 2011)

Versace83 schrieb:


> auf der einen Seite ist das gut... sehe ich genauso. Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es ein bisschen doof, dass ich nicht selbst entscheiden kann wann ich in ein neues Gebiet gehe oder lieber noch etwas warte. Am Anfang (also von WotLK -> Cata) kann ich es nachvollziehen dass sie eben fuer den Anfang eine bestimmte Mindeststufe festlegen... in dem Fall eben 80. Aber im weiteren Verlauf wuerde ich schon gerne selbst entscheiden ob ich mit 82 oder erst mit 83 nach Uldum gehe. Leider kann ich dort keine Quest annehmen ehe ich nicht die Eingangsquest abgeschlossen habe... finde das schon etwas bescheiden. Ich meine in den classic, tbc und wotlk Gebieten hat es ja auch fuktioniert... da waren die Quests und Mobs dann eben rot/orange... war aber dann meine eigene Entscheidung und ich wurde nich von Blizzard an die Hand genommen wie ein kleines Kind ^^



Wirst du aber in den Classic Gebieten inzwischen ebenfalls...zumindest in denen, in denen es ein bißchen Phasing gibt (was der Grund für das "an die Hand nehmen ist"-ein durchgezogener Queststrang bzw. ein roter Faden und nicht wie bisher ein wilder Mischmasch aus diesem und jenem)


----------



## Bighorn (27. Januar 2011)

Warscheinlich weil sonst das Gemoser wieder zu hören ist das die Mobs viel zu viel HP haben und einen ständig umhauen.
Wie mans macht, es ist nie allen recht. 
Aber es wird ja keiner davon abgehalten nicht in die Gebiete zu gehen um zu farmen oder einfach nur die Gegend zu entdecken.
Von Tiefenheim abgesehen kommt man überall hin und kann dort tun und lassen was man möchte, nur questen eben nicht


----------



## Cantharion (27. Januar 2011)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Warscheinlich weil sonst das Gemoser wieder zu hören ist das die Mobs viel zu viel HP haben und einen ständig umhauen.



Flamer wirds immer geben, aber auf solche Heulsusen sollte man keine Rücksicht nehmen.
(vor allem da man ja nicht mit 80 in die cata-gebiete muss)
Wäre Cata ab 78 hätte man wenigstens die Alternative dort schon vor 80 zu questen.
Wegen des gears seh ich da auch keine Probleme da man Cata sachen ab 78 (BoE) kaufen kann.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. Januar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich Nordend igitt? Gerade in Nordend hat man doch eine sehr schöne Storyline, die sich durch das gesamte Questgebiet zieht?



Stimmt. Und ausserdem, bedingt durch das tolle Quest und Gebietsdesign, muss man für eine Questreihe nur ungefähr 14mal von links nach rechts die volle Länge durch die Sturmgipfel fliegen. (Thorim Questline)


Richtig Spass macht das ganze btw. erst mit einem Twink der kein episches Fliegetier hat


----------



## Shadowface (29. Juli 2011)

Also. weiß nicht was ihr gegn Nordend habt?. ich finde scherbenwelt zum kotzen. kenne scho alles auswendig. und gefällt mir ned.  und nordend  is man recht zügig in drachenöde , (hatt schöne story und qs reihe). dann zuldrak. hatt auch schöne qs reihen. dann Eiskrone. was einfach cool is wegen phasing und so.   rest von nordend mag ich überhaupt nicht.  hab mein twink nun auf  78 1/2 und freu mich auf cata.

ahja wieso man cata will. weil man neue Umgebung will. und neue Story.. manche leute sind halt keine stupiden Levler denen das gebiet egal ist. ich bin sehr Warcraft geschichts interessiert. deshalb.  freu ich mich wenns ein geschichts bündiges gebiet gibt. sprich    <3 hyal ich komme


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2011)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Und ich kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen: Questen in BC: cool



DAS ist allerdings Ansichtssache...ich war mit meinem 3. Char schon froh, endlich aus der (im Vergleich zu heutigen Gegebenheiten) schlecht gemachten Scherbenwelt raus zu sein. Wenn ich nicht die Bücher gelesen hätte un d alles dort erwähnte wiederetdeckt hätte, wäre es noch schlimmer gewesen. 


Nordend war jetzt auch nicht so der Bringer nach dem 3. Char...Die Catagebiete (bis auf Vashjir, das ist einfach nur...öööhhhhm...gewöhnungsbedürftig) haben mittlerweile 6 Chars komplett durch- einer wirklich alles, 5 Hyjal, Tiefenheim, Uldum und Schattenhochland komplett (jede Quest) und ich findes immer noch nicht so schlimm wie die Scherbe oder Nordend....

Aber das ist alles persönlicher Geschmack....


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. Juli 2011)

Mir gehts so wie Derulu.

In BC war eine wilde Mischung aus Quests in möglichst vielen Orten gleichzeitig. Irgendwie fühlte ich mich immer etwas verloren, wenn ich keine Quest-Addons installiert hatte. Die ersten Gebiete resultieren irgendwie immer in einem "Quest annehmen, ne ganze Ecke weit reiten/fliegen, Quest machen, zurückfliegen, abgeben". Gerade Gebiete wie Schergrat waren der Horror, was das angeht. Ich erinnere nur an die ganzen "Töte 30 Oger" Quests.

In WotLK was das schon besser gelöst. Man erledigte seine Quests immer von einem Gebiet zum nächsten, aber auch hier waren teilweise noch wirklich lange Wege zum Questgebiet zurückzulegen.

In Cata wird man beim leveln WIRKLICH an die Hand genommen. Es wirkt linear. Unheimlich viel stimmiges Phasing, die Questgeber schicken einen IMMER in Richtung des nächsten Questgebergebietes, wenn man alles erledigt hat. Die Quests sind liebevoll designt, es herrscht langsam etwas mehr Abwechslung im grauen Quest-Alltag. Natürlich gibt es noch immer diese Sammel- und Killquests. Naja, ganz ohne wird es wohl nie gehen. Aber im Vergleich sind es weniger Mobs, die man töten muß pro Quest.

Ich bin auch immer froh, wenn ich durch BC und WotLK durch bin und "endlich" in Cata bin. Ich habe jetzt 8 Charaktere auf Level 85, 2 fehlen noch in der Serverliste. Aber auch die bewegen sich immer mal wieder ein paar Level weiter.


----------



## Rolandos (29. Juli 2011)

Meint ihr wirklich Hyjal sei schwer/schwer gewesen?? 
Dann muss ich ja Weltmeister im WOW spielen sein. Mit normalem Markenkram und zwei oder drei Raidklamotten ist man da doch durchgepflügt und nach dem ersten Level hatte der Char immernoch die alten Sachen benutzt.


----------



## Teorlinas (29. Juli 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirklich Hyjal sei schwer/schwer gewesen??
> Dann muss ich ja Weltmeister im WOW spielen sein. Mit normalem Markenkram und zwei oder drei Raidklamotten ist man da doch durchgepflügt und nach dem ersten Level hatte der Char immernoch die alten Sachen benutzt.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Obwohl es bei mir damals alles Raid-Items waren. Mit dem Austauschen bin ich erst bei 83 oder 84 angefangen.

Von allen Questgebieten sind die BC-Gebieten am ödesten. Persönliche Meinung.
Nach den Classic-Gebieten fällt man da immer in ein Motivationsloch. In Nordend krabbelt man da wieder raus um in Cata mit vollem Spaß weiter zumachen. Auch ne persönliche Meinung.

Ich finde es nur schade, das man erst mit 80 in den Cata-Gebieten questen kann, weil es sich schon mächtig zieht zwischen 79 und 80. Trotz der Erbstücke und aller "Gildenboni".


----------



## Benon (29. Juli 2011)

Mit meinem Hexer bin ich auch erst zu Catazeiten 80 geworden. War kurz vor Cata 79 und hatte noch Questgear aus WotlK an (durschnitt 160 oder so). 
Und es ging auch ganz gut, trotz dem Leveln als Destro (kein Tankpet aka blauer Müllsack) sondern den Wichtel.

Also mordsmäßig schwer wars eig nicht...


----------



## Derulu (29. Juli 2011)

"Schwer" war es bisher (gelevelt wurden Druide, Paladin, Hexenmeister, Krieger, Todesritter und Schurke, bis auf den Druiden waren schon vor Cata alle 80) im Hyjal nur mit dem Schurken, der keine so gute Rüstung trug (WotLk-Levelgear, der wurde aber schon im Becken 80 und wurde danach nur noch als Alchi gespielt) aber eben an die Mobs ran gemusst hat und mit seiner 76er-Lederrüstung relativ wenig ausgehalten hat


----------

